# Missing My Parents



## lovemyfamily1 (Dec 23, 2011)

i am a 35 year old male and have lived in my parents home 90% of my life, now before anybody jumps to conclusions i will first state that i have paid rent to my parents, all of my own bills, car, food, phone, did my own laundry, made my own meals etc etc....basically anything that i would have needed to do if i lived alone i did....

about 10 years ago i got married and moved out for the first time ever, i was not happy in the marriage and left after about 2 years, and moved back into my parents home....

i lived in their home for about another 8 years, and moved in with my current fiance about a year and a half ago, i now live about 2 hours away from my parents,

i love my parents so much, this may sound strange but im feeling "homesick" and miss living with my parents, and seeing them daily, being so far away from them now is making me sad and depressed and lonely lately,

when i go to visit my parents i get sad when i am leaving to go home, and sometimes wish i could just stay,

i am starting to think some of the reason why i left my marriage was because i wanted to move back to my parents place so i could be with them and see them on a daily basis again,

i realize this sounds weird but not sure how to handle this, i feel isolated and lonely where i am living, my fiance knows nothing about the way i feel,

i also feel guilty sometimes because they are getting older and i am no longer there to help out with home repairs or maintanance, like lawn cutting or shovelling snow, and general home repairs


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

You are correct. This is weird and , IMO, unhealthy. You do not appear to be an adult. Please do not marry your fiance. Get into counseling.

Good luck


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are going to need to learn to get on without your parents at some point in your life. They will not live forever and they are, I assume, older than you. Thus you building a good, healthy relationship with someone else can help you with this.

How often do you visit your parents? Could you just visit them a couple of times a year?


----------



## lovemyfamily1 (Dec 23, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> How often do you visit your parents? Could you just visit them a couple of times a year?


it varies really, but i would say an average of 2-3 times a month, 2 times alone and once with my fiance,

something i forgot to mention in the OP....

i also feel guilty sometimes because they are getting older and i am no longer there to help out with home repairs or maintanance, like lawn cutting or shovelling snow, and general home repairs


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lovemyfamily1 said:


> it varies really, but i would say an average of 2-3 times a month, 2 times alone and once with my fiance,
> 
> something i forgot to mention in the OP....
> 
> i also feel guilty sometimes because they are getting older and i am no longer there to help out with home repairs or maintanance, like lawn cutting or shovelling snow, and general home repairs


We have to make choices in life. You are going to have to choose if you want to be the care taker of your parents or have a family of your own. Unless of course you can find some woman agrees to live in your parent's home and help you take care of them. But all of you would have to be saints to make this work.

How old are your parents? Can't they hire someone to do the things they need done? I find people on craigslist all the time to help for about $10 an hour.


----------



## lovemyfamily1 (Dec 23, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> We have to make choices in life. You are going to have to choose if you want to be the care taker of your parents or have a family of your own. Unless of course you can find some woman agrees to live in your parent's home and help you take care of them. But all of you would have to be saints to make this work.
> 
> How old are your parents? Can't they hire someone to do the things they need done? I find people on craigslist all the time to help for about $10 an hour.


yes i am sure they can get the things done or have somebody do them for them, money is not an issue for them, my point really is that i feel guilty because i used to help them with these things and now i am not,


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Before killing you too bad, note many women live near their parents and talk and see them on a daily basis. Two hours away is far. I would try to evaluate whether living 15-20 minutes away could work for you. If you honestly think living nearby but with your own home with a fiance would work, do it. If you like living with your parents, don't let anyone change your reality and do it. They will be happy, and if you are, great. 





lovemyfamily1 said:


> i am a 35 year old male and have lived in my parents home 90% of my life, now before anybody jumps to conclusions i will first state that i have paid rent to my parents, all of my own bills, car, food, phone, did my own laundry, made my own meals etc etc....basically anything that i would have needed to do if i lived alone i did....
> 
> about 10 years ago i got married and moved out for the first time ever, i was not happy in the marriage and left after about 2 years, and moved back into my parents home....
> 
> ...


----------



## lovemyfamily1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, she would never agree to moving closer to my parents, my fiance has lived here her entire life and her work is literally 5 mins from our house, no way she would agree to a move, we also get lots of snow in winter the winter and she wouldn't want to be driving to work any further than she does now, spoiled I guess,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

